# Sanding discs????



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I seem to buy an awful lot of 8 hole sanding discs. Came across this DuraDisc carbide disc, $25 per disc. They claim one will last 100 times longer than regular ones. That seems awful pricey, has another tried them? What type have you had good luck with?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have seen them also and it's too pricy for me. I would like to get some first hand information from someone on the forum.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have never heard of them either, but at only two bits apiece it wouldn't break the bank to get a couple and try them out. If you decide to try them be sure to post a critique for the rest of us after you test them out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

:: Stockroom Supply - Sanding Discs

:: Stockroom Supply - Products

==========


Old_Chipper said:


> I seem to buy an awful lot of 8 hole sanding discs. Came across this DuraDisc carbide disc, $25 per disc. They claim one will last 100 times longer than regular ones. That seems awful pricey, has another tried them? What type have you had good luck with?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> I have seen them also and it's too pricy for me. I would like to get some first hand information from someone on the forum.


Harry and Jerry: have either of you tried crepe blocks? They're supposed to recondition clogged sandpaper greatly extending their life. Maybe cheaper than the $25 a disk for similar performance.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If it is like the giant eraser I use on my belt sander, just recently tried that and it worked great, just got to remember tha I have it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Some even cheaper sanding supplies:
THE TOOL DEPOT - Catalog: WOODWORKING


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The blocks make a very big difference for me. If I'm in a hurry to get the sanding complete, a quick pass every minute or so gives me the fastest cut for the grit. On the other hand when I'm feeling lazy.... <g>


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Some even cheaper sanding supplies:
> THE TOOL DEPOT - Catalog: WOODWORKING


Hi Deb:

Stockroom Supply will give you the last detail on their sanding supplies. They're not a "lowest bidder" vendor so you always know what you're getting. I use their stuff on the final finishing or where I need complete control i.e. on the "V-Drum." However, I'll use cheap stuff for the scrap jobs and I've got lots of that. 

However, I am in the market for a microabrasive and superabrasive stockist. I'm putting together the scary sharp method and I'm having problems getting supplies.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Deb:
> 
> Stockroom Supply will give you the last detail on their sanding supplies. They're not a "lowest bidder" vendor so you always know what you're getting. I use their stuff on the final finishing or where I need complete control i.e. on the "V-Drum." However, I'll use cheap stuff for the scrap jobs and I've got lots of that.
> 
> However, I am in the market for a microabrasive and superabrasive stockist. I'm putting together the scary sharp method and I'm having problems getting supplies.


Ron,
Try an auto supply store for the really fine grit wet/dry paper.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> What type have you had good luck with?


Hi Old_Chipper, I just recently tried Abranet Sanding Discs And Pads at Woodcraft on some purpleheart and some maple. Gotta say, I was/am pretty happy with the performance... but have no clue how much longer they will last than the Norton 3X stuff. Word of caution though... on some sanders, you have to get a special backing pad & or interface pad if the hook n loop stuff on your sander doesn't grab right. Fortunately it worked fine on my little 5" DeWalt random orbital. They have this stuff up to like 600 grit, which makes the purpleheart look like it's polished or waxed or something... verry smooth. If you have a Woodcraft store near by, I'd at least talk them over the phone, hopefully talk to someone that's used the stuff.



allthunbs said:


> However, I am in the market for a microabrasive and superabrasive stockist. I'm putting together the scary sharp method and I'm having problems getting supplies.


Hi allthunbs, Like curiousgeorge said, my local NAPA Auto Parts store had up to 2000 grit in stock. Something taken up to 2000 will give you a mirror finish, actually, it starts getting pretty darned shiny @ a little around 1000, 1500 for sure...  If you want to take it finer than that... I saw 3M Micro Abrasive Film for Scary Sharpening - PSA mentioned here. Haven't tried this stuff yet, but saw it mentioned here... so, hopefully sometime early next year... Please post back with your results, if you try it.


----------

